# Hasbean - El Salvador starter pack



## mixpix (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just ordered from Hasbean the starter pack with different El Salvador single origin:

Finca Escocia Washed Bourbon

Finca La Ilusion Honey Bourbon

Finca La Ilusion Washed Bourbon

Finca San José Washed Elefante

Finca Santa Petrona Washed Pacamara

Any recommendations on brew parameters for espresso? I have a R58 with a mazzer SJ and two VST basket 18g and 20g

This is my first order from Hasbean so no idea where to start from and what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well you'll want to grind very fine for the pacamara but that's probably all anyone will be able to advise.

Different equipment, water etc. And most importantly palate All mean that it's unlikely two people will have the same recipe.

The usual starting place is 18g>36g in about 30 seconds and adjust to taste.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

+1 for 18g -> 36g as a starting point, but play around with that to taste. it isn't a strict rule.


----------



## mixpix (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, I will start with 18g - 36g -30" and then let you know and adjust.

Quick question, is there a difference in taste between 18g - 36g -30" and 20g - 40g -30"?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mixpix said:


> Thanks guys, I will start with 18g - 36g -30" and then let you know and adjust.
> 
> Quick question, is there a difference in taste between 18g - 36g -30" and 20g - 40g -30"?


here is some reading for you ....

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-analyzing-dose/

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-time/

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-understanding-yield/

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-putting-it-all-together/


----------



## mixpix (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks very helpful!


----------

